

Extreme makeover on videos - kickass technology from stanford  - jyothi
http://zunavision.stanford.edu/

======
jyothi
This is an amazing new way for advertisements.. If feasible legally - like not
disrupting the copyrights on current video.

I particularly liked the portion where the ads on the stadium keep changing.
Bill boards, static advertisements would take a whole new dimension. For folks
watching the same game on TV - the TV channels can cut a deal to rotate ads
over there.

I think one of the big display ad guys would acquire them.

